# Napalm



## FastTrax (Mar 26, 2021)

https://nation.time.com/2013/04/11/napalm-a-true-american-tale/

www.wbur.org/radioboston/2013/04/01/napalm

https://science.howstuffworks.com/napalm.htm

www.sciencepo.fr/mass-violence-war-massacre-resistance/en/document/napalm-us-bombing-doctrine-and-practice-1942-1975.html

www.napalmbiography.com

www.gettyimages.com/photos/napalm-weapon?phrase=napalm%20weapon&sort=mostpopular

https://ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK537127/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phan_Thi__Kim_Phuc


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 26, 2021)

Should have never been approved as a weapon.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 4, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 156750
> 
> View attachment 156751
> 
> ...



Vietnam Archive: 2


----------

